# What happened to the BBW/SSBBW Wikia Page??



## John Smith (Mar 23, 2019)

What happened??


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 25, 2019)

Not sure what Wiki you mean?


----------



## platinumpuzzy (Mar 25, 2019)

There used to be a BBWPEDIA page that has now been deleted. There is still BOOBPEDIA.com


----------



## John Smith (Mar 28, 2019)

platinumpuzzy said:


> There used to be a BBWPEDIA page that has now been deleted. There is still BOOBPEDIA.com



Boobpedia is only centered about every female celebrity or personality best known for a bust size ranging from the cup C to above, not peculiarily on Plus Size and Feedist models (who aren't all large-breasted) unlikely the BBW/SSBBW Wikia.

Read on an another forum that the platform has shutted down their page after an argument. The admins tried their best to recollect the fewer remaining records that didn't get fully erased before to find greener pasturages. That's such a shame that Wikia Fandom is so prickish.


----------



## John Smith (Nov 15, 2019)

The editing team of that newest BBW Wikia page is showing too much leniency about the overall grammar quality...

https://bbw.fandom.com/wiki/BBW_Wikia


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 22, 2020)

It's a shame it doesn't work anymore. I found it very useful to know facts on BBW, SSBBW, and USSBBW models. It was one of my regular sites on the web!


----------



## iheartchubbybellies (Feb 22, 2020)

So, I have some interesting developments for you guys. They got shut down by Wikia/Fandom for violating their _updated_ Terms of Service, then they moved to the onion web, then they moved back to the regular web. They're currently rebuilding at bbw.wiki.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you so much for your insight, @iheartchubbybellies !


----------



## John Smith (Feb 22, 2020)

If I understand well, every single BBW/Fat Fetishism-centered web encyclopedia has heen shutted down over the passing years.

Why?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 22, 2020)

I used to be a regular user of that wiki. They used to have problems with the copyrights of the images.


----------



## John Smith (Feb 22, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I used to be a regular user of that wiki. They used to have problems with the copyrights of the images.



I see.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 4, 2020)

Seems like the creators has finally launched a new website.

I don't know why, but it seems to me far much impoverished tham the original FANDOM-based blog. They also need to diversify their "Body Shapes" category, for Wesley Snipes's sake!



BBW Wiki


----------

